# Apple TV et lecteur optique



## TRN (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai vu hier su Mac Rumors unartcile parlant d'un prochain AppleTV avec lecteur optique

En savez vous plus?

Info? . intox ?

Merci a vous


----------



## pim (23 Octobre 2007)

Intox. Un tel Apple TV permettrait de se passer d'un Mac, ce n'est pas logique puisque l'Apple TV est pr&#233;sent&#233; comme un compl&#233;ment d'un ordinateur, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence Mac bien s&#251;r 

Mais je dis &#231;a, je dis rien, apr&#232;s Steve Jobs peut tr&#232;s bien repositionner l'Apple TV en lui ajoutant un lecteur Blue-Ray. Mais &#231;a ressemble plus &#224; un r&#234;ve de geek. Et de toute fa&#231;on ce sont des rumeurs donc on n'est m&#234;me pas dans le bon forum :modo:


----------



## Galphanet (24 Octobre 2007)

Suffit de connecter un lecteur externe au port USB et c'est bon...


----------



## pim (24 Octobre 2007)

Oui, enfin il faut aussi pr&#233;ciser qu'il faut &#234;tre (pour l'instant) un as de la bidouille !


----------



## Galphanet (25 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Oui, enfin il faut aussi préciser qu'il faut être (pour l'instant) un as de la bidouille !



Plus depuis que j'ai fait un tuto en français !


----------

